# Gumtree Advertising



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, me AGAIN!!!!
Just wondering if any rescues etc use these gumtree/preloved etc websites to advertise their rehomes? I have two older (between 8-10 years) who have been here for a few months now and am trying to do a push on rehoming them as I think they have been here too long and want them to be in a loving home asap.
They are advertised on pets4homes, here, catchat, my website, dogscatsandhomes and also in my local post office (am hoping for some nice little old lady for them) but I was just wondering if anyone knows of any other websites that they could reccommend?

I have also been making things to sell for fundraising and was wondering if anyone knew of any websites I could advertise them on (I have been using eBay but the fees are outrageous!)

Many thanks


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Preloved has no charges for selling/buying .... 
You can become a full member for £5 a year but to be honest if your only selling it is not worth it 

Good Luck ,

Can i just add i am talking about selling the stuff you make to sell


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And theres friday ads..i think,iv used them before was ok.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I use, Pets4homes, kittenlist, free ads, kitten ads, viva street and the local vets, and of course on here.
Others are gumtree, preloved.

As long as you home check i dont see any problems with gumtree.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im another who dont mind the sites that are often slated because i trust myself to make the right judgement on potential owners.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

I have got 2 of my cats from Preloved and for me it worked but sometimes people don't reply. I would not hesitate to get any future cats this way although that is a long way off yet!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I have got 2 of my cats from Preloved and for me it worked but sometimes people don't reply. I would not hesitate to get any future cats this way although that is a long way off yet!


Agree FIJI, I too have TAKEN cats from Gumtree site, three in fact, but I personally would not _advertise_ a cat on Gumtree.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont like advertising on Gumtree or preloved but its free advertising for rescue cats/kittens and once owners know a home check will be done it does sift the not good homes out and you dont hear from them again.
You must do a home check though and ensure neutering is done before they leave.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I have also been making things to sell for fundraising and was wondering if anyone knew of any websites I could advertise them on (I have been using eBay but the fees are outrageous!)
> 
> Many thanks


What about a Facebook page or the things you sell? I have a Facebook 'business' page and it's really good for reaching people!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone so so much, I have taken notes of all your ideas and will be stealing them over the next few days 

Lauren x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Hi everyone, me AGAIN!!!!
> Just wondering if any rescues etc use these gumtree/preloved etc websites to advertise their rehomes? I have two older (between 8-10 years) who have been here for a few months now and am trying to do a push on rehoming them as I think they have been here too long and want them to be in a loving home asap.
> They are advertised on pets4homes, here, catchat, my website, dogscatsandhomes and also in my local post office (am hoping for some nice little old lady for them) but I was just wondering if anyone knows of any other websites that they could reccommend?
> 
> ...


Ebay used to be really worth doing, but you are right, they are getting greedy and there are not the bargains to be bought that there were four years ago or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Gumtree and Preloved again are good for these as I have sold a few things on Preloved and you don't have to pay any fees.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

For things that you sell you could try Etsy?


----------

